# Walmart paint made by Sherwin Williams?



## KellyPainting

So... just left a bid a few moments ago... Homeowner says that he was just informed that Sherwin Williams makes the paint sold at Walmart?

Help me here guys..... Do they?


----------



## Brushslingers

Never heard of that... what paint does wallyworld sell anyhoo?


----------



## ProWallGuy

Maybe, maybe not. Who cares. The customer should never spec the materials. :no:


----------



## paintr56

KellyPainting said:


> So... just left a bid a few moments ago... Homeowner says that he was just informed that Sherwin Williams makes the paint sold at Walmart?
> 
> Help me here guys..... Do they?


 Can't say for sure. I am sure that wall mart doesn't make it and a major paint company probably does. I am also sure that who ever makes it they don't put their name on it. Glidden trashed their name making paint to meet price points set by big box stores and then putting the Glidden name on it. Just because SW sells good paint does not mean all paint they make is good. 

Jim Bunton


----------



## R&S Exteriors

It's possible but its probably not the same quality. Just because they make it don't make it the same paint. 

I know Duracell use to (maybe still does) make batteries for True Value Hardware stores and probably other stores, but there were not of the same quality.


----------



## BMAN

*They also make these*

They make a lot of different brands available. Here is a few others.

Pratt & Lambert
Sears
Martin Senor


----------



## slickshift

Wal*Mart paint = Kilz Kolorz
....= Krap
Not as bad as Behr, but then again, what is?


----------



## Brushslingers

Ok, took a look at the wallyworld website, it's mostly http://www.dutchboy.com/
Not sure though, the gallon container sure looks familiar though....


----------



## slickshift

Hmmm...could be regional then
For sure up here it's Kilz Kolorz


----------



## mdshunk

I was told by my Milwaukee tool dealer that he could tell if you bought your Milwaukee tool at a big box store as soon as he opened up. Apparently, they were built with lesser grade parts. 

Even if WalMart's paint is made by SW, who cares? If it was, I'm sure it was manufactured out of crap to meet a certain price point. The giant retailers tell the manufacturers what they're willing to pay for a certain item, and they scramble to retool with crap to meet that stupid price point.


----------



## Brushslingers

Very true MD, most people don't understand there are only about 15 manufacturing plants, but 150 different brands.


----------



## mdshunk

Brushslingers said:


> Very true MD, most people don't understand there are only about 15 manufacturing plants, but 150 different brands.


 Right... not every GM is a Cadillac.


----------



## KellyPainting

Wow... 11 replies in ..... I just wrote this!.....
Thanx for the imput ... keep it comming.... I'll talk to my rep
tomorow and see if I can find out who makes what and list it 4 everyone.


P.S ... Slick... you seem to know an awfull lot about Walmart paint?
Doing a little paint purchaseing are we?... ha ha just kiddin


By the way.. Walmart is by far the largest employer of blacks and 
hispanics in the U.S.A... not 2 long ago the Gov't did a 
green card raid and Walmart lost people all the way up to 
middle management.


----------



## KellyPainting

*Did some reserch...*

In 2003, Federal authority's arrested 250 undocumented immigrants who were employed by Janitor contracting services and hired by Walmart in 21 states. Many of the janitors from Mexico, Russia, Mongolia Poland and other countries - worked 7 days a week without overtime pay or injury compinsation. Most who worked nights were often locked in the stores untill morning. Wall Streat Journal 11/5/05

fun facts #1


----------



## KellyPainting

*Is this even about paint anymore?*

Back in the beginning of the wallmart explosion.. Walmart made some promices... 1st was to never be open on sundays (1970) And my favorite,
NEVER to sell alcohol... it is now the largest retailer of distilled products in the United States.

P.S. And the American Made stuff is crap also... Walmart bought 60% of it's merchandise last year that was made in other countries.. mostly China.


----------



## Brushslingers

Hehe, talk about derailed.


----------



## 4319hendrie

mdshunk said:


> I was told by my Milwaukee tool dealer that he could tell if you bought your Milwaukee tool at a big box store as soon as he opened up. Apparently, they were built with lesser grade parts.


So your telling me that my Milwaukee Circ saw that i bought at Home Depot isnt the exact same saw i could have gotten at a supplier or someplace for about 20 bucks more. Its the same model and everything, they make just a big box version? That seems kinda dishonest to me.


----------



## DelW

Wal Mart's Color Place paint is a SW company as is Dutch Boy, Duron, Minwax,Thompson's,Krylon and Purdy among others. This acording to the 2004 SW annual report. My guess is if they sell the brand in one of their stores then they own the company. And just because the company is owned by SW doesn't mean the product is any good.:w00t:


----------



## mdshunk

4319hendrie said:


> So your telling me that my Milwaukee Circ saw that i bought at Home Depot isnt the exact same saw i could have gotten at a supplier or someplace for about 20 bucks more. Its the same model and everything, they make just a big box version? That seems kinda crooked to me.


Can't say for a fact. Just relating what I was told, and I have no reason to believe that it is untrue. I buy my tools at the Milwaukee tool store anyhow, because they're cheaper than the big box stores because I get the "contractor discount" for buying a certain dollar amount.


----------



## Humble Abode

Don't we have this conversion about once amonth?


In summary Everything that a manufacturer makes, that is then sold in a big box is a lower grade of there product. From Milwaukee saws to Vlasic pickles to paint...

They have to in order to compete. Don't buy the crap, send a message even if it costs you a few more bucks.


----------

